# Turkey



## Zac495 (Jun 16, 2008)

So of course my husband can't settle with the idea of Hawaii without coming up with millions of other ideas first. He has an issue with the Euro - can't blame him there. He's quite convinced Hawaii will cost a fortune in hotels since we'll have to eat out all of the time. (we're going somewhere with points as you know).

So he's thinking of Turkey- nice and no Euro.
So I told him I'd ask you all what you thought.I did a search, but found very little.

Thanks.

Phew - can't wait to leave for Spain in 2 weeks so I can stop worrying about next year's vacation for awhile. This vacationing is exhausting! :rofl:


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 16, 2008)

Istanbul is a great city, more expensive than it used to be, but not as bad as many of the euro countries.  On three shorter trips, I have stayed in the Sultanahmed section of the city, the center of the historic area, which is the best place to stay if you get a hotel inside the city.  My longest trip there, however, we stayed on Buyukada in the Princes Islands in the Sea of Marmara off of Istanbul, which is even better.  This was the first part of the Ottoman Empire where westerners could own land, so the wealthy merchants and the diplomats built villas here in the mid-1800s, followed by the Ottoman aristocracy.  All of that came to an end in 1914 and the islands are like a time capsule.  Adding to the charm, they do not allow motorized vehicles, and people get around by horses and carriages called phaetons, which are not that expensive.  There is a steamer to Istanbul that puts in at the Golden Horn in the city that leaves about hourly and takes 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 16, 2008)

We're off to Turkey next week so will have a better idea of prices then.  It certainly used to be cheap, but as with everywhere else the prices seem to move ever upwards.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 16, 2008)

Keitht said:


> We're off to Turkey next week so will have a better idea of prices then.  It certainly used to be cheap, but as with everywhere else the prices seem to move ever upwards.



Oh great, Keith. We would stay at a Marriott - using a travel package. I see there are Marriotts in 2 different parts of the country - perhaps one week in each. Not sure if 2 weeks is too long.

We could also do a week in france, week in Turkey. All thoughts.

at the 331 day window, I want to have a couple of choices and see what flights I can get with my miles. Who flies to Turkey, btw? 

At 50 weeks, I'll reserve hotels in a few different places - Hawaii, maybe turkey and france - not sure.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 16, 2008)

DL flies directly to Istanbul.

All US-based legacy airlines have connections via partners to Istanbul.

Turkish Airlines is now in Star Alliance.  It used to be an AA partner.

What parts of the country are the Marriotts in?  I would assume one is in Istanbul, and that would be my first choice.  One of the definite things I would do there BTW is take one of the boats from the Golden Horn up the Bosporus to where it joins the Black Sea, and then back.  Thats a very scenic trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 16, 2008)

We have flown DL/Air France JFK to Istanbul. One of our favorite cities! As I look at the Marriott site, the hotel is on the Asia side, in Kadykoy. Though I'm more familiar with Sultanahmet district, there will be wonderful views across the Bosphorus at European Istanbul. The city has good public transport, heavily used. There can be quite a crush to get onto the metro at rush hour. Absolutely, do the boat trip from the Golden Horn to the Black Sea. I think it was Eyewitness guides that we had, though there are many. The Egyptian Spice Market is not to be missed. The locals actually use it, and you may get invited upstairs to taste Iranian caviar if you are interested. The central Bazaar is quite a maze of (somewhat touristy) commerce. Prices are just a suggestion, Start with half or less. 

As you can see, there are many who have favorite spots here. Just ask as the time gets closer.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks all!!! I'll let you know what I decide - and what I get - miles, miles, miles.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 17, 2008)

Being able to walk from your hotel to many of the major sites is a real plus of staying in the Sultanahmed area.  On the last two trips, I found great prices on 4* hotels in that area through www.gtahotels.com 

It is also on a direct line to the airport, using the tram that connects to a suburban train.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 17, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> Being able to walk from your hotel to many of the major sites is a real plus of staying in the Sultanahmed area.  On the last two trips, I found great prices on 4* hotels in that area through www.gtahotels.com
> 
> It is also on a direct line to the airport, using the tram that connects to a suburban train.



Wherever I go next summer will be decided by where I can get a Marriott reward package. I've read the Marriotts in Turkey are not in great locations, though very nice. Well, we can always drive or do public transportation.

Doing searches on sites such as ANA make it seem so hopeless for FF miles anymore.


----------

